# Fostoria Lamp Parts Help Please!



## AlxJ64 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello all, 
My 1943 Bridgeport has a Fostoria Localite 55-BH-701 work lamp on it and the socket switch has failed me. Where would I find a replacement socket for such? The rest of the lamp is in amazing shape. 

Thanks!


----------



## master of none (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Alxj64 , you could try e-bay or Craig's list and I'm sure there's more some one will chime in I'm sure.


----------



## A618fan2 (Jan 22, 2016)

You might have some luck here: http://www.grandbrass.com/ or http://www.antiquelampsupply.com/product/1761_leviton-brand-keyless-bakelite-socket  The folks over on OWWM have mentioned these guys for vintage lamp parts.

John


----------



## old_dave (Feb 1, 2016)

Also Fostoria is still in business (as part of a larger entity) and it looks like that model is still made. See here (down load the PDF on machine tool lights):https://www.calcentron.com/Pages/tpi_corp/tpi_work_lights/tpi_machine_tool_lights.php
David


----------

